# Supreme Slider Sheet Substitute Suggestions (Quilting)



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

I’m gathering the things together to start trying to do free-motion quilting.

I’ve got the foot for my machine, a pile of prepared fabric ‘sandwiches’ and I’ve watched dozens of YouTube videos.

A Supreme Slider Sheet is often recommended. I’ve looked into buying one and was shocked by the price. I have also read some negative comments about the sheets in reviews.

Any suggestions about what to use instead?


----------



## Bolyop (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi. Yes, I'd love to know if anyone has any ideas for an economic version of the Slider Sheet. The ones I've seen are terribly expensive!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Just a thought, as i am not all that familiar with the Supreme Slider. How about an oven liner? Teflon, non-stick, slippery feel if memory serves me. I don’t know how weight compares with the SS, but i would imagine you could do a temporary fix to your sewing surface if need be. Amazon has one larger than the queen SS for $7.98.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I have been quilting for years and don't use a slider sheet. I do use quilting gloves however all the time. The rubber surface on the hand part of the glove allows you to grip the fabric as you move it under the needle. I have never had any trouble with moving my quilt with the gloves. Try it out before you spend the money on a slider sheet. You might find that you don't really need it.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

God's Girl said:


> I have been quilting for years and don't use a slider sheet. I do use quilting gloves however all the time. The rubber surface on the hand part of the glove allows you to grip the fabric as you move it under the needle. I have never had any trouble with moving my quilt with the gloves. Try it out before you spend the money on a slider sheet. You might find that you don't really need it.


I often forget to use my slider sheet and remember it when the quilt is finished. I don't know if everyone has to tape theirs down like I do but it is a pain to change bobbins and get sewing again when the bobbin thread runs out. However, I faithfully used it when I began FMQ years ago. One thing I do now that I didn't when I began is to put my sewing speed one notch up from as slow as it will go. Listening helps to match hand movement to speed in order to get even stitching. HTH.


----------



## lola grace (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't think it is a necessary item. I free motion quilt without it and don't have any problems. One thing that is most important to remember - relax while quilting. And as abc123retired stated, listen to your machine speed. Have fun playing!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Here is a video on how to make your own.
Made out of a snow carpet. Used by kids to slide down hills.





Dick


----------



## Bob Tee (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi, Here's a you tube you missed if you're looking for a slippery surface.






Enjoy,
Bob Tee.


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

I do not think it is necessary. I have one, actually 2 ( 2 machines). They seem to have been a bit of a fad a few years ago. I never use them, now, did for a time. I just use gloves....I do love free motion and hope you do, also.


----------



## stitchingfree (Oct 30, 2012)

I free motion quilt, and use clear plastic table cloth in place of supreme slider. I position it under my presser foot and over the bed of my machine, draping it down in front and behind. I draw the area over the feed dogs that needs to be open and cut it out. Then I put double sided tape on the under side around all 4 sides of the cut out area and stick it to my machine. It works great! Just make sure you stick it down very well, or you could end up sewing the plastic to your quilt back. (Ask me how I know this! ????)

Cheers,
Stitchingfree


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you for all your helpful suggestions. I am going to try sewing without any form of slider sheet, then try some of your ideas. I’ll let you know how I get on.

And I have ordered a pair of gloves.


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

I’ve never heard of this sheet before, but assume it’s a slick surface that won’t grab your quilt as you maneuver it for FMQ? I use Machingers (gloves with rubber dots) which are helpful in holding onto the quilt as I move it around.


----------



## Margot in FL (Apr 11, 2017)

God's Girl said:


> I have been quilting for years and don't use a slider sheet. I do use quilting gloves however all the time. The rubber surface on the hand part of the glove allows you to grip the fabric as you move it under the needle. I have never had any trouble with moving my quilt with the gloves. Try it out before you spend the money on a slider sheet. You might find that you don't really need it.


I also use the quilting gloves and find they really help. I've never used a slider sheet.


----------

